
Twitter Censoring Trump Supporters - MrBlue
https://medium.com/@mikekeen/twitter-censoring-trump-supporters-a1f1d9a87cda#.qcvdbm30t
======
throwaway6969
You can't really tell without more data. If the overwhelming amount of
responses are anti-Trump they might drown out his Tweet due to some automated
trimming process. There could be anti-Trump tweets eliminated too because they
weren't popular enough but he can't tell.

